# Tips

## fedeliallalinea

bash-completion

Descrizione: Con questo script avrete la completion anche con il comando "emerge" (vi completerà la sezione e il nome pacchetto, con i comandi modprobe, e tanti altri! )

Autore: paolo

Note: in italiano

etc-update grafico

Descrizione: Tramite qualche modifica al file di configurazione di etc-update, potete usare questo tool con comode gui.

Autore: BradB

Note: in inglese

tastiera multimediale

Descrizione: qui potete trovare informazioni interessanti su come utilizzare la vostra tastiera multimediale in linux...

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in italiano

Usare spamassassin e clamav con evolution

Descrizione: si spiega da solo  :Smile: 

Autore: maur8

Note: in italiano

Atapi burning

Descrizione: (inglese) masterizzare senza emulazione scsi

Autore: PoLiPiE

Note: in inglese, ora la masterizzazione ATAPI e' supportata pienamente da linux

eth0 in background

Descrizione: anche se il titolo non è proprio adatto, ecco come fare per gestire differenti profili se avete accesso a più di una rete con il vostro notebook 

Autore: vari

Note: in italiano

compilare componenti kde separati

Descrizione: volete konqueror ma non konsole? pare sia possibile...

Autore: Anacific

Note: in italiano e inglese (originale)

Chroot da altra distro e nn da cd

Descrizione: se dovete recuperare o installare Gentoo non usando il LiveCD apposito, questo post vi guiderà per benino

Autore: Peach

Note: in italiano

Velocizzare l'aggiornamento di kde

Descrizione: aggiornare kde non sara mai stato cosi' indolore  :Smile: 

Autore: blackpenguin

Note: in inglese

Velocizzare emerge

Descrizione: con questo tip velocizzate il comando emerge

Autore: morellik

Note: in italiano

Liberare spazio

Descrizione: se il vostro disco e' pieno in questo post si spiega cosa si puo' cancellare per liberare spazio

Autore: vari 

Note: in italiano

Colori a nano

Descrizione: fa in modo che nano colori il testo come vim

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: in italiano

Portage ristretto

Descrizione: Come fare stare il portage tree in 19M al posto dei 250/300Mb.

Autore: darkimage

Note: in italiano

Come spegnere il tuo laptop se la batteria e' finita

Descrizione: come spegnere il laptop quando, in presenza di una prolungata assenza di alimentazione di rete, anche la batteria arriva verso la fine.

Autore: quantumwire

Note: in italinao

Stoppare emerge

Descrizione: tip efficace e indolore per stoppare un emerge in corso e riprenderlo senza perdere la compilazione effettuata

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: in italiano

Colorare etc-update

Descrizione: con questo tip riuscirete a colorare l'output di etc-update

Autore: ka0ttic

Note: in inglese

Vari tips per Firefox

Descrizione: Navigando un po' nei forum inglesi ho trovato questo, alcuni tip che danno mi sembano molto utili, quindi ho deciso di tradurrlo.

Autore: Gherald

Note: traduzione di egolf

Omogeneità grafica tra QT e GTK

Descrizione: Per avere un interfaccia grafica comune

Autore: n3m0

Note: in italiano

Velocizzare il download con emerge e Axel

Descrizione: download alla massima velocità con portage

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: stabile

Ridurre i tempi di download 

Descrizione: Riduce il tempo di download molto utile per chi ha una 56k

Autore: blackpenguin

Note: in inglese

Creare una lista di url da dare in pasto a wget

Descrizione: come creare una lista di sorgenti da emergere da passare a wget. Utile per scaricarsi i sorgenti da altri pc, sfruttando connessioni più veloci della propria

Autore: midall

Note: in italiano

Installare font aggiuntivi in XFree/Xorg

Descrizione: Come aggiungere nuovi font a X

Autore: gutter

Note: in italiano

Cambiare il browser predefinito di Evolution

Descrizione: il titolo dice tutto

Autore: gutter

Note: in italiano

Configurare il gestore del protocollo mailto in Firefox 

Descrizione: anche qui poco da dire in piu' del titolo

Autore: gutter

Note: in italiano

Ottenere le icone degli allegati in Evolution 1.4.6

Descrizione: anche qui poco da dire in piu' del titolo

Autore: gutter

Note: in italiano

Velocizzare firefox

Descrizione: tip per rendere piu' veloce firefox nel caricamento delle pagine

Autore: Ibanez-RgX riportata da silverfix

Note: in italiano

Velocizzare Eclipse-3

Descrizione: in passato alcuni utenti di questo forum si sono lamentati del fatto che eclipse3 compilato da portage risulta parecchio lento e inutilizzabile. Ecco come velocizzarlo

Autore: DarkAngel76v

Automatizzazione dell'interazione con programmi

Descrizione: mai avuto il bisogno di dover far eseguire ad uno script dei programmi, che una volta in esecuzione, avrebbero richiesto l'intervento umano, in quanto bisognosi di input da tastiera?

Autore: n3m0

Gestire il mixer via tasti FN

Descrizione: Attraverso questo programma, con l'ausilio di xosd xbindkeys e setmixer otterrete una buona gestione del mixer.

Autore: federico

Mappare i device con udev

Descrizione: Questo tips è utile per tutti quelli che hanno bisogno che una periferica usb-storage e non, sia sempre identifcato con un ben preciso device es. /dev/chiavetta.

Autore: abaddon83

Script per smontare devices occupati

Descrizione: Non potevo smontare alcune delle mie periferiche (hard drivers/ipod/...) perché erano sempre occupate. Ho quindi scritto uno shell script che può risultare molto utile per risolvere alcune di queste situazioni.

Autore: themoebius

Traduttore: Dhaki

Spedire sms da linea di comando

Descrizione: Mi serviva uno script per scuola per spedire sms da linea di comando e' cosi' ho fatto questo script. 

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Matrix al login con XDM

Descrizione: Il titolo parla da se

Autore: gaffiere

Auto-scramble screen exiting from console

Descrizione: Questo script manda una serie di caratteri casuali sullo schermo fino a riempire il buffer di scroll per aggirare gli spioni. e lo fa anche se la shell crasha.

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Webfsd - Il web server piccolo piccolo

Descrizione: Avete bisogno di un server web piccolo, leggero e facilissimo da utilizzare? Questo tip fa per voi

Autore: mriya3

Screen: mettere i processi in background

Descrizione: Spesso mi capita di dover lanciare dei lunghi processi su macchine remote. Se mi collego con ssh e lancio il programma con "&" , al momento della chiusura della sessione ssh, il pocesso si interrompe. Screen e' la soluzione

Autore: fat_penguin

Personalizzare il messaggio di login

Descrizione:Come rendere più gradevole esteticamente il messaggio di login

Autore: Mistobaan

Migliorare l'aspetto di XDM

Descrizione:Come personalizzare XDM

Autore: luna80

Man a colori

Descrizione:Vi piacerebbe avere man con un output a colori? Allora date un'occhiata a questo tip  :Wink: 

Autore: Dhaki

Dividere un file audio grazie al file .cue

Descrizione: il titolo parla da se

Autore: xoen

Creare un cestino per la shell

Descrizione: Creare due piccoli script che gestiscono la cartella ~/.trashcan. Il primo script deve spostare i file nella dir, il secondo messo in un job di cron svuotarla periodicamente.

Autore: neon

Registrare una sessione di shell

Descrizione: Come fare a registrare i comandi che do? Ecco come

Autore: mouser

Trasformare e Gestire le Immagini

Descrizione: ho scoperto che imagemagick non si limita ad installare una (scarna) interfaccia grafica, ma comprende una serie di tool da riga di comando che possono essere utilissimi per i nostri amati scrippettini.

Autore: mouser

Battery warning

Descrizione:Un programmino in python che mostra un messaggio quando la batteria del mio portatile raggiunge una carica inferiore del 6%. 

Autore: luna80

Configurare il nuovo WM, senza rinunciare al vecchio!

Descrizione: Visto che in passato mi e' capitato di installare nuovi wm (tipo fluxbox, fvwm, ma anche Gnome, ecc.) mi sono sempre trovato in un primo momento abbastanza "indisposto" dal dover lavorare su un sistema "spoglio et brutto" mentre lo stavo configurando! 

Autore: mouser

Installare plone senza fare pasticci.

Descrizione: Forse è vero, ma in questo modo ho fatto un sacco di pasticci.

Autore: cloc3

Qingy (alternativa ad xdm)

Descrizione: qingy e' un programmino che gestische il login grafico tramite DirectFB che, a mio parere è un'ottima alternativa a xdm 

Autore: rakim

Salviamo i dati importanti di portage

Descrizione: Non sapevo se postare questa stupidata che ho scritto. In realta' e' molto semplice ma troppo spesso ho visto sul forum persone perdere /etc/fstab o /var/db/pkg...

Autore: xchris

fluxbox + utf8

Descrizione: Probabilmente lo sapete già però forse a qualcuno sarà utile..avete presente che se usate fluxbox con utf8 ci mette ore ad avviarsi? 

Autore: Josuke

Autocompilare in RAM

Descrizione:Questo articolo tratta di come modificare emerge per automontare la dir temporanea di portage in ram.

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Uno script di init per iptables

Descrizione:A giro per la rete (e per le guide gentoo) ho raccattato un po' di script di init per iptables e ne ho fatto un copia&incolla ragionato...

Siccome tanta gente spesso posta topic in cerca di una configurazione per il loro firewall casalingo, questo penso possa fare al caso loro...

Autore: Cazzantonio

migliorare le performance di SGI XFS Filesystem

Descrizione:Alcuni tips con relativa spiegazione tecnica al fine di permettere all'utente un tuning piÃ¹ accurato del filesystem XFS

Autore: DarkAngel76

----------

